

Pure CSS3 accordion - redmaniack
http://www.red-team-design.com/css3-accordion
In this article you’ll learn how to create a pretty simple animated accordion with CSS3 :target pseudo-class.
======
redmaniack
It's because the accordion is made with CSS only and it uses the :target
pseudo-class. The back button is not "hijacked" :)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yes, it is, because it's not doing what I expect it to do. It's neat, but it's
still hijacking.

~~~
ugh
Why is it not doing what you expect it to do? When content on a page changes,
an entry should be added to the history.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I don't think that everyone is still used to it.

Many pages have scrolling ticker-style feeds - hitting "back" doesn't rewind
that.

~~~
ugh
I would argue that entries to the history should be added when user
interaction was involved and when a significant amount of the content has
changed.

------
r0s
This guy: <http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/>

Has been at it for years, lots of good stuff there.

------
pavel_lishin
This is pretty awesome; anyone know how many mobile browsers support this?
We've been relying on jQuery mobile, but it's a bitch and a half convincing it
that we don't really want pretty rounded shade borders around the icons, or
that we don't want them on the left-hand side.

------
AndyNemmity
The back button flips back through the accordion, which is unexpected, and not
very elegant.

~~~
thomasgerbe
Was going to say this. I really detest sites that hijack the back button.

------
jacobr
If the page content is taller than the browser viewport, you will, due to the
nature of hash links, jump/scroll to the expanded entry. This may or may not
be desired.

